# Good place to get plants??



## Fishy:) (Apr 10, 2010)

So I am new to plant keeping and definatly know that I dont want to go to petsmart and petco to get my plants. Is this a good site and are the plants known to be healthy and thrive in your aquarium?

http://aqmagic.com/store/index.php?cName=aquarium-plants 

or is this place better:

http://aquariumgarden.com/


----------



## cossie333 (Apr 10, 2010)

looks good if ur willing to buy


----------



## Fishy:) (Apr 10, 2010)

are there anyother places you guys may know about


----------



## cossie333 (Apr 10, 2010)

weres bout r u


----------



## Fishy:) (Apr 10, 2010)

I can just order plants, doesn't matter where I am. 

Here are the 3 plants I want to get:

Anubias Barteri Gold (put in back on a piece of driftwood)

Dwarf hairgrass (put in front of the anubias barteri and around the edges of the tank but not the front)

Hemianthus Callitrichoides (put in front surrounded by hairgrass)

Do you know an online store where all three of these are available?


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Gobs of 'em.
I suppose aquariumplants.com is as good a place as any to start.


----------



## Fishy:) (Apr 10, 2010)

I don't live around the ocean and I don't really want to buy driftwood, so can I just get a piece of wood around my property, boil it like 4 times, and then put it into my tank with Anubias Barteri attached to it by a string?


----------



## Hermesgrafix (Apr 24, 2010)

eBay Seller, planted_aquariums_central I had good luck with them a few months ago, that was where I got the plant you were asking about in my picture. Mike, If you want some water sprites LMK


----------



## Schwartzy61 (Jan 25, 2010)

i bought a couple plants of liveaquaria.org. They bushels they give you are figgin small, but buying any plants online is always a risk because you never know how the quality will be.


----------



## Brontegirl (May 10, 2010)

I was very pleased with arizona aquatic gardens. They ship very healthy and generous bunches of plants. I got a few snails with my plants but I expected that since AAG does not use chemicals. My quarantine allowed me to pick off the snails as I saw them before I planted them in the tank. They charge only actual shipping costs but it is next day air service.


----------



## Mikaila31 (Nov 29, 2009)

Aquatic Magic is good. I've have had success with their plants. However they are based in Singapore, so.... its like a 12 day shipping period. They have some nice uncommon stuff, but I mainly use them for ceramic diffusers. 

If you are just ordering common stuff so with US based places. Aquariumplants.com was OK. Their plants where in great shape but some of my stuff was clearly emersed. They also substituted some things.

Sweetaquatics.com I have not used, but have heard good things. Their prices are pretty good. Other than that check ebay occasionally you get good deals. Not currently, but usually I run actions on there in the summer. Start out a $1 for a package of plants. 

IMO don't buy from any place that won't do priority with live arrival guaranteed. They are freaking plants! They should survive 3 days in the mail if you pack them properly. A lot of fish do priority just fine. I receive/send all my plants by priority and haven't had a single issue.


----------



## FishMatt (May 12, 2010)

search, (aqua botanic)


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

try www.aquabid.com
more plants than you could ever imagine...at very good prices..


----------



## Fishy:) (Apr 10, 2010)

Do you know if sweetaquatics has snails or any criters on their plants?


----------



## Mikaila31 (Nov 29, 2009)

IDK abour sweet aquatics, but my plants from aquariumplants.com came with ramshorns to add to my snail collection


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

i have purchased plants from sweet aquatics before...the guy is fantastic...and i found no critters from his plants..


----------



## Fishy:) (Apr 10, 2010)

If there are criters, will crabs, ghost shrimp, or big snails eat them?


----------



## Guest (May 22, 2010)

never order java moss from over sea, i order a bag full of java moss once and when i got the package, it wasnt even a full bag, it was a flat bag ...


----------



## aquaticforest (May 23, 2010)

I have had great luck with aquariumplants.com they send good quantities and usually pretty big plants.


----------



## Guest (May 23, 2010)

aquariumplants.com doesnt tell/say how many u will get. 
like the hornwort, its 1.75 but how many/much ur getting???


----------

